# Dalai Lama's education in worldly matters



## victoria00

"Dalai Lama's education in worldly matters would seem to have been indifferent." 
 Propoziţia se referă la faptul că educaţia lui Dalai Lama a fost una oarecum superficială în ceea ce priveşte lucrurile lumeşti?
Vă mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Greu de spus, poți să mai adaugi câteva detalii, adică context? "Would seem" și "indifferent" aparțin unui context care le definește sensul. Altfel e doar o ghiceală 


Later,

.


----------



## victoria00

După o lungă descriere istorică se menţionează că "Dalai Lama's letters were poorly written in English." - ceea ce pe mine m-a facut să cred că a avut parte de o educaţie nu tocmai "grozavă".


----------



## farscape

Da, vorba bunicii mele, ne-am lămurit buștean 

Din fraza originală, ruptă de context, s-ar putea înțelege, de exemplu, că lucrurile lumești nu-i erau prea familiare celui de-al XIV-lea Dalai Lama, la 15 ani când a fost examinat vreme de trei luni de zile - echivalentul unui doctorat - pentru a fi numit Dalai Lama. Pare logic având în vedere pregătirea intensă și educația accelerată în budism și cultură tibetană pe care a urmat-o până atunci. Probabil că nici cu limba engleză lucrurile nu stăteau mai bine.

Cum s-a reflectat asta mai târziu în scrisorile lui în engleză, n-am cum să știu din citatul dat  (wordly matters nu includ automat foreign language skills)

În concluzie - am ajuns și aici  - când vine vorba de asemenea personalități larger than life, e bine să nu fac(em) speculații.

Toate bune,


.


----------

